# CMR STOP #8



## supermanjrp

Hey, is anyone gonna be at cmr stop #8 at rocks bottom in mississippi?


----------



## Polaris425

when is it?


----------



## Bootlegger

I am going to try to make it if my Brute is ready.....I got a race the week before so not 100% sure yet.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

When is it?


----------



## Bootlegger

The race is October 3rd


----------



## supermanjrp

October 2-4th sorry haven't been on in a little. Been flying back home from work.


----------



## Bootlegger

I just picked up my Brute...I should make it...


----------



## supermanjrp

sweet. i will racing in the mud pro class.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Good luck guys!:rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp

thanks. hoping i can get my 4wd working.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

What seems to be the issue?


----------



## supermanjrp

when i flip the switch u can hear the acuator motor working but it dont engage into 4wd. so what im thinking is either the gears are stripped in it or i need to pull it off and clean out where it goes into the diff and the acuator it self.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Sounds like a acuator to me . Have you drained the front diff to examine for metal? You prob would hear some noises if it were stripped gears .


----------



## supermanjrp

yea the front diff has been drained and flushed with diesel. and there was no metal coming out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Prob the ac. then . clean it and you should be fine if you still hear the motor run


----------



## supermanjrp

yep the motor runs fine in it. i will do that and let ya'll know. thanks for the help. wanna sell the prairie?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

sell the Mistress ...... No way dude !! I am building one that I am gonna sell but its gonna be Full Tilt ,not a playtoy like mine  Even the frame is gonna be custom painted and pinstriped ............


----------



## supermanjrp

ight. dang.


----------



## Bootlegger

Hey Superman....race in 2wd if you can't get it fixed...I am being serious too. I tried it a while back and did well. Adam Ladner runs the 650 max they have in the open class in 2wd and wins ALL the time...


----------



## MTImodquad

Bootlegger said:


> Hey Superman....race in 2wd if you can't get it fixed...I am being serious too. I tried it a while back and did well. Adam Ladner runs the 650 max they have in the open class in 2wd and wins ALL the time...


No joke, you can haul ace thru the pits in 2wd.


----------



## supermanjrp

oh yea im racing no matter what. i cant wait. Bootlegger we gonna have to meet up out there.


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> oh yea im racing no matter what. i cant wait. Bootlegger we gonna have to meet up out there.


I am still planning on going....but I won't know be 100% sure till next week. I will be staying with the Mud Nutz. I will probably get there Friday evening....if I go just stop by the Mud Nutz trailer I will be hanging out there somewhere.


----------



## supermanjrp

Ight. Sounds good. I can't wait to go.


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> Ight. Sounds good. I can't wait to go.


I see you will be racing in the single cylinder class....:rockn: That & the lite class looks the most fun to me. The only singles to watch out for is Adam Ladners Grizzly 660 & Greg Thompson's King Quad 750....those two are in the final 3 every race. I wish I had a bike for that class. I am thinking about getting rid of the Brute and getting me another KQ 450 to race the lite class only.


----------



## supermanjrp

on the cmr forums adams said he wouldnt be there.


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> on the cmr forums adams said he wouldnt be there.



He will be there....I am staying with them. He's pulling someones leg. He is 1st in points...he won't miss it.


----------



## supermanjrp

dang it. guess i will have to figure somthing out to beat him. just hope i dont see him till finals.


----------



## Bootlegger

I mean something could have happened.....but as of a few days ago he was. I don't see them missing any CMR event. I will find out for sure this week. He is the most patient racer I have ever seen. People can say what they want to about him....He wins on a constant basis. He is one of the best I have ever seen. Him, Randy Miller, and Seth Russel are unreal racers. Anyone that can do that in my book is good. They are some very nice and helpful people. I sure Hope I can make it...I have a local race this weekend so we will see....you know how that is. I will give you my number if I am going for sure and you can call me when you get there. What day are you getting there??


----------



## hondarecoveryman

supermanjrp said:


> dang it. guess i will have to figure somthing out to beat him..


 His day will soon come


----------



## supermanjrp

i will be there friday around 1 or 2. He is a good racer. Maybe i can pull something out and come up with a win.


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> i will be there friday around 1 or 2. He is a good racer. Maybe i can pull something out and come up with a win.


Yep....anyone can win at anytime...:rockn:

If I make it...I will be there Friday about 6pm. Its about 6.5 hour drive for me.


----------



## supermanjrp

I got a 4.5 hr drive.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

supermanjrp said:


> I got a 4.5 hr drive.


 Good luck man , what pit ya'll racing in ?.... if its the serpent you gotta get the middle line


----------



## supermanjrp

i have no clue which pit it is.


----------



## supermanjrp

how much quicker is it through the pits in 2wd cause i was watching ecmn videos and there is quite a few running in 2wd. or does it just depend on the bottom in the pit?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I played in the serpent in 2 wd while I was there , but the duck pond and the pits you would def. have to have 4 wd there


----------



## supermanjrp

ight. is the serpent the only mudda cross pit they have?


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> how much quicker is it through the pits in 2wd cause i was watching ecmn videos and there is quite a few running in 2wd. or does it just depend on the bottom in the pit?


No...they are suppose to have a CMR race Swamp Cross pit for just racing.

If its a hard bottom 2wd is good.


----------



## supermanjrp

guess i will just see how the lite class is running to get a good idea on the bottom.


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> No...they are suppose to have a CMR race Swamp Cross pit for just racing.
> 
> If its a hard bottom 2wd is good.



The serpent pit IS the race pit. It's the only race pit. The other 2 "pits" are not raceable at the moment.

And, if it were me, I'd run in 4wd... It has a really hard bottom, but making ALL the turns in 2wd is dangerous, you most likely will get passed in a turn running in 2wd...

Here are some things I found while playing in it a few weeks ago, stay in the middle, take all turns on the inside, hard inside, its shallower there and you can bust through them fast and then nail it as your coming out and hit the middle hard again.


----------



## Yesterday

supposedly they're makin another pit, just for the cmr


----------



## Polaris425

phIshy said:


> supposedly they're makin another pit, just for the cmr


Once agian, They are not..................... Rock told me when I was there, Word for Word.... _WE WIDENED THE SERPENT PIT JUST FOR THE CMR RACE..................._


----------



## Bootlegger

How big is this serpent?? Like how long and how wide is it?? will it fit 3-4 racers wide?

Thanks.....OH...anyone got 4any pics of it?


----------



## supermanjrp

my bike is gonna stick out pretty well cause i wont have time to change the color of my clocks. lol. gonna be red plastics and everything else is black and the clocks are black with lime green rings. AND THE MUDTECHINC STICKERS ON THE STORAGE BOX. WHERE THE GASES TANKS USE TO BE ON OLD BIKES.


----------



## phreebsd

Bootlegger said:


> How big is this serpent?? Like how long and how wide is it?? will it fit 3-4 racers wide?
> 
> Thanks.....OH...anyone got 4any pics of it?


this is the serpent.. well part of it.


----------



## supermanjrp

how is the layout of that? looks pretty long?


----------



## walker

hole shot will be the ticket to victory my .02 . 2 maybe 3 racers at a time ...


----------



## Polaris425

Yep it's ~1/4 mile long. And at most, 2 bikes could be side x side through MOST of it. There are places to pass, but you gotta have a steel sack to pass in a few spots... The turns are your friends for passing.

You can see in that video that I didnt start my turn early enough, lost it and got passed b/c I ended up way out wide.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

keep the center and you will be golden


----------



## supermanjrp

Is it a deep or shallow pit?


----------



## Yesterday

2-3 ft i reckon, hard bottom


----------



## Polaris425

supermanjrp said:


> Is it a deep or shallow pit?


 both. one spot is only about 2' deep, others are 4'


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I know for fact that there is one spot that is about 4.5' deep...lol

Found it the hard way....roll over!!


----------



## Polaris425

yep and that was before all this rain...


----------



## suzette70

Bootlegger said:


> I just picked up my Brute...I should make it...


 
Awesome!!!! We'll be there! We have 3 racing with Full Throttle now. Brandon in the single class, Reed in youth 2, and Brandi in youth 1. We got Brandi a 4 stroke Polaris Sportsman 90 and you wouldn't believe the mods they have for that little bike! We've already put a clutch kit in it and changed out the tires. They have a jet kit, exhaust, and even a big bore kit. LOL! I think we all have had more fun with her bike than the big ones. We got Reed an Ozark 250. Not a whole lot we've found to do with it. We're just working on his racing skills. Poor kid raced at Muddhole last weekend and got so excited he took off the line like a bat out of nowhere and shifted down instead of up! Came to a complete stop, but got back in gear real quick and came in second. Can't wait to see you there!!!!

Donna


----------



## Bootlegger

walker said:


> hole shot will be the ticket to victory my .02 . 2 maybe 3 racers at a time ...


We will run atleast 3 wide and maybe 4 in the finals. :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

suzette70 said:


> Awesome!!!! We'll be there! We have 3 racing with Full Throttle now. Brandon in the single class, Reed in youth 2, and Brandi in youth 1. We got Brandi a 4 stroke Polaris Sportsman 90 and you wouldn't believe the mods they have for that little bike! We've already put a clutch kit in it and changed out the tires. They have a jet kit, exhaust, and even a big bore kit. LOL! I think we all have had more fun with her bike than the big ones. We got Reed an Ozark 250. Not a whole lot we've found to do with it. We're just working on his racing skills. Poor kid raced at Muddhole last weekend and got so excited he took off the line like a bat out of nowhere and shifted down instead of up! Came to a complete stop, but got back in gear real quick and came in second. Can't wait to see you there!!!!
> 
> Donna


I will staying with the Mud Nutz if I make it....I will come talk to you and Bradon...


----------



## suzette70

Bootlegger said:


> I see you will be racing in the single cylinder class....:rockn: That & the lite class looks the most fun to me. The only singles to watch out for is Adam Ladners Grizzly 660 & Greg Thompson's King Quad 750....those two are in the final 3 every race. I wish I had a bike for that class. I am thinking about getting rid of the Brute and getting me another KQ 450 to race the lite class only.


 
Hey! There's a new wild card to be reckoned with. Brandon was on Adam's azz at Southern Ridge. He placed 2nd. 

But, I'm not biased or anything.

Donna


----------



## suzette70

Bootlegger said:


> I will staying with the Mud Nutz if I make it....I will come talk to you and Bradon...


 
You better!

Donna


----------



## wood butcher

in that vid it was me and p425 racin, i was in 2wd and he was in 4wd . if u run 2wd u need to stay up tight to the inside corners and exit to the middle and then aim for the next inside corner. the pit edges are sloped so it will help u turn without gettin off the go juice. i think runnin in 4wd u may get a little more speed with the front paddlin . it will be tough to run more than 3 wide fo sho


----------



## wood butcher

at the meet & greet , i got ther first (really early ) and i talked to the old boy runnin the dozer and he told me that they have a long bottom that they are gonna dig a long pit through it . im not sure if its will be for racin or just fun


----------



## Bootlegger

suzette70 said:


> You better!
> 
> Donna



I will....If I make it I will get there about 6:00pm Friday evening. Its about a 6.5 hour drive for me and I will leave about Noon. Hopefully I will have a KQ 450 for the Lite class as well....:rockn:. I wanna get rid of the Brute and get me a KQ 450 and just race the Lite class or single class. The Super Pro.."IMO" is getting to hard to compete unless you have bottomless pocket. I can't afford a a $3,000 motor every year...lol. Its hard to race against the 900+cc bikes with a stock motor...


----------



## suzette70

I'm with you on that one. We're happy with the single class. We've raced 3 times back to back and haven't made a single repair. OMG! Did I just say that out loud! I hope I didn't jinx us! Everyone keeps trying to get Brandon to race my 450 King, but we want to keep that one just for trail riding. Besides, it needs a lot of work before getting in a pit. It looks awesome with the 3" lift and zillas, but it's still lacks a lot of power. I've made out my anniversary/Christmas list. Is that sad? I want mods for my 4wheeler rather than diamonds??? Or, am I every man's dream.LOL!

Donna


----------



## Polaris425

I stand corrected... This is a line from an email I just got from JenB


_"...Rock is almost finished with the new pit and its looking really good..."_


----------



## supermanjrp

yay. cause the vids i seen of that serpent it just aint that wide


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> I stand corrected... This is a line from an email I just got from JenB
> 
> 
> _"...Rock is almost finished with the new pit and its looking really good..."_



Yes....thanks! I was told the same yesterday.


----------



## Brute650i

I would like to show up and race but dont think im gonna make it. what class would i be in? OPEN im assuming if i have the bottle hooked up


----------



## Bootlegger

brute650i said:


> I would like to show up and race but dont think im gonna make it. what class would i be in? OPEN im assuming if i have the bottle hooked up


Yes...if you have over a 3 inch lift, NOS, Turbo you will be in the open. Thats a tough class too. You would be do better taking off the bottle and running in the Pro class....650


----------



## Brute650i

That's what I figured. If I ever race the bottle will not be on there


----------



## Polaris425

Unless their rules are different than HL's he'd still have to race open, Any motor work that doesnt use stock bore has to race in open... Or does CMR allow it?


----------



## superbogger750

brute650i said:


> I would like to show up and race but dont think im gonna make it. what class would i be in? OPEN im assuming if i have the bottle hooked up


 
All you have to do is take the bottle off and you will be in the Pro class.


----------



## supermanjrp

u can run a bbk on a bike in the hl series or cmr aslong as u dont go over that cc limits for that class.


----------



## Brute650i

Polaris425 said:


> Unless their rules are different than HL's he'd still have to race open, Any motor work that doesnt use stock bore has to race in open... Or does CMR allow it?


motor work? im just running spark plug mod, flynt stickers for advertisement and a high performance muffler bearings


----------



## Polaris425

supermanjrp said:


> u can run a bbk on a bike in the hl series or cmr aslong as u dont go over that cc limits for that class.



Ah... Good to know... I guess things have changed since the last time I raced... It's been a while.


----------



## jctgumby

brute650i said:


> motor work? im just running spark plug mod, flynt stickers for advertisement and a high performance muffler bearings


 
Hell yeah man...Them High Performance Muffler Bearings are BadAzz!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> Unless their rules are different than HL's he'd still have to race open, Any motor work that doesnt use stock bore has to race in open... Or does CMR allow it?


He will race in the 650 class. No...the CMR is not like that...nor is the HLPS since last year. Last year the HLPS tried the honor system...like if you had a 650 but it was built to an 801 or 840 you were suppose to race in the 721cc & up class last year....that didn't happen much.



supermanjrp said:


> u can run a bbk on a bike in the hl series or cmr aslong as u dont go over that cc limits for that class.


Yes...BBK's are allowed....but you only wish it was like this....LMAO!!! Most of the 650 V-twin's are way over CC....more like 840's. You run in the class your bike size is....for instance if you have a 650 Brute with an AMR 840...you can race in the 650 class. Now some will race up but not many. You can blow the CC limit out and still be in that class. You just go by your OEM factory bike size.


----------



## superbogger750

Bootlegger said:


> He will race in the 650 class. No...the CMR is not like that...nor is the HLPS since last year. Last year the HLPS tried the honor system...like if you had a 650 but it was built to an 801 or 840 you were suppose to race in the 721cc & up class last year....that didn't happen much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...BBK's are allowed....but you only wish it was like this....LMAO!!! Most of the 650 V-twin's are way over CC....more like 840's. You run in the class your bike size is....for instance if you have a 650 Brute with an AMR 840...you can race in the 650 class. Now some will race up but not many. You can blow the CC limit out and still be in that class. You just go by your OEM factory bike size.


 

Yeah buts it allowed in CMR the rule's stat that you can run a big bore as long as you keep the stock cylinder.It doesnt matter how big you go they go by the bike size and i dont see where that isnt fair.The way i look at it is people need to get on the band wagon and build there motor's to be competive.


----------



## Bootlegger

superbogger750 said:


> Yeah buts it allowed in CMR the rule's stat that you can run a big bore as long as you keep the stock cylinder.It doesnt matter how big you go they go by the bike size and i dont see where that isnt fair.The way i look at it is people need to get on the band wagon and build there motor's to be competive.



I didn't say it wasn't fair Toby....I was just explaining how it is in those classes.


----------



## Brute650i

thats good to know. so how did the races go for everybody?


----------



## Bootlegger

brute650i said:


> thats good to know. so how did the races go for everybody?



For me NOT good. I didn't get to go...Had some things with the kids come up. I am there coach of little league and they changed the picture date:aargh4: Family first though....


----------



## suzette70

Definitely family first. 

I can't quote all who one what, but...... My wild card brought it on! Brandon won first in the single cylinder, Greg Thompson 2nd, and Timmy Lafontaine 3rd. My little girl won 2nd in her first ever CMR race in youth 1. My little boy gets the good sportsmanship award for giving up his bike for a friend who is up in points in youth 2. That boy's bike broke and didn't have parts at the park to fix it, so Reed let him run his bike because he was running for 1st or 2nd in points. In turn, Drew called Reed up when he accepted his trophy and winnings and thanked Reed and gave him both. Both these boys set a good example for teammates younger and older! Oh, and Reed's bike did place 1st in it's first ever CMR race! I am very proud of all of them!:first:

Donna


----------



## Bootlegger

Good Job Donna....how did Adam Ladner do in the single class?
Atleast one of the MudNutz placed....Congrats to Brandon & Timmy both. Congrats to your Daughter as well.


----------



## suzette70

Adam was one of the final 4 as well. Hate you couldn't come. I did go down to the Mud Nutz tent looking for you. Maybe next time!

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Tell the family congrats on the wins.


----------



## Bootlegger

suzette70 said:


> Adam was one of the final 4 as well. Hate you couldn't come. I did go down to the Mud Nutz tent looking for you. Maybe next time!
> 
> Donna


Thanks and yes...I was upset about not making it. My twin boys that are 4 years old had soccer pictures Saturday and since I am the coach I had to go...i would not let down my little kids....They are Great...lol :rockn: I will catch you all at the next one for sure.


----------



## suzette70

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Tell the family congrats on the wins.


 
I will. Thanks!!!!

Donna


----------



## suzette70

Bootlegger said:


> Thanks and yes...I was upset about not making it. My twin boys that are 4 years old had soccer pictures Saturday and since I am the coach I had to go...i would not let down my little kids....They are Great...lol :rockn: I will catch you all at the next one for sure.


 
You coming to Jacksonville?


----------



## Bootlegger

suzette70 said:


> You coming to Jacksonville?


 
No....thats way to far for me....lol. Next year I am going to try to make a CMR close to you all...maybe Redcreek. They are having two races at Carolina Adventure World next year... I will make both of the CMR's there....other than that I am going to try to make all the ECMR events if I can. They are double elimination and they are actually very good events and ran well.


----------



## supermanjrp

i had fun at my first race. i got put up against ur kq mud diva, lol i accidently raced that race in high and suprised i kept up with it that well in high. tell him congrats on the win i couldnt find him after tthe races.


----------



## Bootlegger

Glad you had fun


----------



## supermanjrp

the pit was nice. good depth.and reall shallow fast corners with a nasty hump right on the inside of one of them and if u hit it right it would either send u wide or put u up on two wheels. it sent me wide. i will try and get the video posted of the race.


----------



## supermanjrp

those can ams are fast.


----------



## Bootlegger

supermanjrp said:


> those can ams are fast.


Yes...Yes they are....


----------



## suzette70

Please post a video. I video every race, but I get so excited you get film of the ground, the sky, or just a rapid up and down movement. And the audio, well, it's just me screaming at the top of my lungs. Brandon says he can actually hear me while he's running. After his first race at Southern Ridge, I couldn't talk for 4 days. Seriously. I love this stuff!!!!! Come find us at Jacksonville.

Donna


----------



## supermanjrp

i sure will come find ya'll out at jacksonville. Im ready to get to meet more of the racers cause i plan on making the longer trips to some of the events next year. and really dont know anyone.


----------



## Polaris425

superbogger750 said:


> The way i look at it is people need to get on the band wagon and build there motor's to be competive.


I'm glad you think everyone has as much $$ as you do to spend building motors.. please send some my way...... :nutkick:


----------



## supermanjrp

muddiva here is the video

MOV00008.flv video by supermanjrp89 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

Um.............

MOV00005.flv video by supermanjrp89 - Photobucket



? :haha:


----------



## supermanjrp

lol that was before the races and a little jack was involved with that. its one of my buddys.


----------



## Polaris425

haha....


----------



## supermanjrp

it was hilarous.


----------



## suzette70

WTH?? That last video was hilarious. Thanks for posting the video of the race. I could actually hear me yelling on the other side of the pit!!! Next time get the finish for me LOL!

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## supermanjrp

i will tell my friend to idk y they stopped recording lol. it was a close race till i messed up on that corner.


----------



## MTImodquad

That would have been a different race if you had used LOW range there Josh lol. Good race though.:bigok:


----------



## supermanjrp

I know. Learn from mistakes


----------



## suzette70

supermanjrp said:


> i will tell my friend to idk y they stopped recording lol. it was a close race till i messed up on that corner.


Brandon did the same thing at Southern Ridge. Live and learn. Good racing!

Donna


----------



## supermanjrp

Those are some real good pics u took. The pic u got of the silver grizzley, the red and black cat riding down the road is me and my buddys


----------



## Bootlegger

Donna....can you email me the pics that you took or a link to them? thanks


----------



## suzette70

I haven't posted mine anywhere yet. Supermanjrp, where did you see pics?? 

Donna


----------



## supermanjrp

On muddylens.com


----------



## suzette70

That's what I thought. She does an awesome job!

Donna


----------

